# Stihl String Trimmer Won't fire



## Fishprinter (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a Stihl FS 36 String Trimmer that won't start. I have spark, I've cleaned the Carb, I've tried shooting starting fluid directly into the cylinder and it just won't fire. It has always been a hard starter but runs like a champ once started. 
I'm wondering if the spark I see when I ground the plug is possibly not strong enough to fire the starting fluid. 
Any ideas I can check would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, using starting fluid without at least WD40 or some other minimal lubrication can certainly ruin a 2-stroke.
Second, a spark plug outside the combustion chamber is NOT a valid test of the ignition.

I suggest you inspect the cylinder bore via the plug boss and/or exhaust port, looking for grooves AKA scoring.
If it won't fire on a spray-prime, there's a problem.


----------



## DuncanJac (Dec 30, 2020)

It is similar with the situation when doctor trying to save a dying patient with no chance of life. Sorry for this comparison, but it is easier to order a good quality new string trimmer for a nice price on amazon. Personally, after 3 years of using constantly breaking trimmer, the new one was like manna from heaven. There are a lot of different models on the market, if you really need best cordless trimmer blower combo, you should compare a lot of different points and reviews. I have left a link for you above where you can do it


----------

